# 6'4 & 81kgs



## graham_wj (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm 6'4 and 80-81kgs. I have been training in my gym for 12 months, and while i have got strong and bigger, my gains have stopped. whats the deal with eating, i eat loads anyway 4 or 5 times per day, i feel hungary every 4 hours, my body fat is 13% now, I want to put on muscle weight only... any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

keep your diet very clean and up your calories, if your at 13% and eating as often as you are, you just have to add another couple of meals or if this isnt possible increase the amount you eat, when you can.

Id say if youve stopped gaining it sounds like your now only taking in enough cals to maintain, so if you increase your cal intake you should start gaining again. Try small increments though and if you start to put on too much ( start to get fat or fatter ), cut back sligtly on the amount youve increased by.

As you havent given us any idea what you do eat or what supplements you take, you might want to try a decent weight gain shake.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

1. how old are you?

2. what sort of routine are you doing?

3. you say you are eating a lot- what exactly are you eating?


----------



## graham_wj (Aug 25, 2005)

In responce, i am 25 years old,

To day at the gym i have done my shoulders, I shoulder press 2x 24 kg dumbells 6 reps x 3 sets, Arnold Press 14 - 16 - 18 kgs x 8 reps per set, plus other sets. i also did lat pulldown maxed at 77kgs x 5. When working chest for eg, dumbell BP 30kgs x 2, 3 set of 8,7,6. also do flys, incline press. dunbell Bicep curls 16 kgs, 18ks x 8 per set. Tricep pull down with bar max at 75ks x 6, with rope max around 60kgs x 6.

Hope the above gives you an idea of the sort of things i am doing.

As for eating, i don't currently take protine drinks though i do blend a can of tuna and drink it..... today i will have eaten, Cerial, toast, apple, banana, 1 ginsters pastie, 1 can of baked beens, 1 tin of tuna, 2 chicken breats, carrots, potatoes and brocolie plus a snickers bar.

What am i doing wrong? what do else should i eat?

Thanks very much in advance for any advice.

Graham.


----------



## graham_wj (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, i forgot to ask these weight gain drinks? will i put on muscle weight of fat weight if i am training? and do they really work? id prefere to progress with just eating if at all possible


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

weight gainers can yeild a little fat

but so do pasties and snickers bars dude


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Agree with Jimmy, if you are hungry enough to eat a pastie and a snickers bar then you can eat some more tuna or chicken instead


----------

